# Yard sale season...what to look for ?



## Honest John (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm a sucker for yard sales. Over the years I've amassed way more mauls, double bits, pulasky's, axes and hatchets than I will ever use. 

This year I really want to look for the good stuff. Are there specific markings to look for ? Brands ? I live in firewood country and I should be able to find some good stuff this summer.


----------



## sawfun (Mar 7, 2015)

Collins, Plumb, and True Temper are common older quality axes found in timber country. I like the 4 & 1/2 and 5 pound single bit axes but they seem to be harder to find, 
3 & 1/2 are very common however. There are many different shapes of axe head so that will be a consideration as well.


----------



## jughead500 (Mar 7, 2015)

Sager,genuine norlund,made in sweden,black raven.black raven especially.if you amass too many of these give me a holler.


----------



## ScreamingBeaver (Mar 11, 2015)

I have a genuine norlund 5 pound axe it's a thing of beauty


----------



## El Quachito (Mar 15, 2015)

Klamath Falls? I do recall alot of yard sales and roadside junk dealers when I was up that way. Too bad I was not buying axes at that time. I did not stop to look at anything.

There's all the big names and the rarities to be looking for, but I buy most anything. Good luck with your strategy to buy the better stuff this season.

I'd be lucky to find an axe at a yardsale where I live 'cause it's all used baby clothing, weed eaters and cheap musical instuments.


----------



## Honest John (Mar 15, 2015)

El Quachito said:


> Klamath Falls? I do recall alot of yard sales and roadside junk dealers when I was up that way. Too bad I was not buying axes at that time. I did not stop to look at anything.
> 
> There's all the big names and the rarities to be looking for, but I buy most anything. Good luck with your strategy to buy the better stuff this season.
> 
> I'd be lucky to find an axe at a yardsale where I live 'cause it's all used baby clothing, weed eaters and cheap musical instuments.



Yep, we live about twenty miles out of town. Mainly farm and ranch community. Yard sales can be really good around here.


----------



## Greenthorn (Mar 15, 2015)

Keen Kutter, Shapleigh, Remington tools and hardware. Shapleigh Coca Cola axe would be nice.


----------

